# any one know birds????



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

yea i know this is a fish forum, just curious if there are any bird keepers around, here is the deal, a friend of mine was thinking about getting a bird, but we know nothing about them, she would like something that talks, but all i know is that parrots and macaws and such talk, and they are far to expensive, are there smaller cheaper birds that would be colorful and interesting? any one know? or can anyone at least point me in the direction of a good forum to find out?


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I personally am a proud bird owner . I HAD an African Grey but we had to get rid of her.  She was a chatterbox who picked up onto everything we said. If you want to know of a small parrot that talks i would recomend a Sun Conure. They have all the qualitys of a big bird but pocket size.

Or a pionus (google it), goffins ****atoo, roseate ****atoo <---smaller versions of the bigger ****atoos you see.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Only problem with conures is that they are screamers. Some of the loudest birds you'll ever enjoy being around. Goffins are neat little birds but...they don't really have that great of a vocabulary, although can be very sweet and cuddely. Great talkers are congo african greys and double yellow heads both will run in the $600 - $900 price range depending on where your located. If at all possible, try not to buy from a pet store but look in the newspaper for people who need to get rid of their pet. Birds require alot of attention and if you don't keep up with it they can become biters, this also happens when they reach that stage in life when it's time to find a mate. One more thing about birds...They can live to be a ripe old age, so be sure this is a pet your friend is going to want for the next 20 to 50 years of her life.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Co-ckatiels are pretty good. My sis had one and it was adorable. It hadn't started started talking before she had to sell it because it was too loud (in her bedroom), but I think it could have. It whistled at you, though....VERY cute. It also knew how to "click" it's tongue at you. It would just sit there at night and whistle and click it's tongue and make all kinds of funny and cute noises. It was $80, but it would have been cheaper if it hadn't been hand-raised.


----------



## MYGOBYRULES (Dec 31, 2005)

If he is getting a small bird I have a brand new cage and setup if you are intrested.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

holly springs ga? heck yea, whats the dimensions and how much?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I used to keep some parrots and a blackbird... missed them alot. I gotta release them when the Bird Flu thing swept through my country... I know it's dangerous but I couldn't stand euthanize them.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Our tiel used to whistle the X-files theme whenever the show came on. *LOL* and he was the only bird I've ever owned who actually picked something up off the tv.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I agree with wildtiger. If you dont have the time for a bird..dont get one. (Same with any pet) But birds, especially the large one, become very attatched to their owner and if lackin the attention they develop bad habits such as screaching plucking and biting which can become a real problem. If your friend does end up getting a big bird i would reccomend click training it.

Right now I have a coc.katiel who is just the most adorabel thing. She looooves her head being scratched!!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I used to have a yellow nape amazon - I bought him as soon as he was old enough to be sold, hardly had any feathers - he was a great talker - I honestly dont remember what I paid for him but I know it was quite a bit. He was a medium size bird and YES, they require alot of attention, care and training to keep them satisfied and get them to talking. I have seen some talking ****ateils too though.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

a friend of mine has a conure - sweeeet and gentle unless you are a guy (seems the previous owner was a woman and the bird got used to that) that said, the bird is a talker and only gets loud when upset (is a great guard pet) or when someone knocks or rings the bell - the bird also says *phone* when it rings so they never miss a call lol - they are small, very beautiful and wonderful talkers. gl! 

http://www.concentric.net/~conure/conures.shtml

http://www.geocities.com/RainForest/Vines/4545/conures.html

http://www.sunconure.com/

http://www.petbirdpage.com/sun.htm

one on african greys: http://www.leofun.com/greyparrot/main.htm


----------



## MYGOBYRULES (Dec 31, 2005)

The cage is 18"L 20"H 14"D $50? All new with supplies and food. Bought for around $100


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

LD- did your friend get a bird??


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

actually my girl friend and i both got 2 birds each, budgies, kinda weird little guys, hers are getting really friendly, but mine still freak out all the time. but im working with them.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

wildtiger said:


> Our tiel used to whistle the X-files theme whenever the show came on. *LOL* and he was the only bird I've ever owned who actually picked something up off the tv.


My Ma had one that whistled the Andy Griffith show theme all the time. She also received a pair of parrots for free. I don't know what kind they were, I just know they were green and they were out of the house in 3 days, because they were too noisey.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

If you want a bird that talks, a mynah bird is excellent.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

wow, can you resize that pic?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Mynahs are good and so are quaker parrots. The quakers can get loud if you dont give them enough attention though.


----------

